# Pimp my fixie



## User (3 Oct 2007)




----------



## GrahamG (3 Oct 2007)

You did right - that's exactly what I'm riding! It's not too stiff in the BB area but it's a nice comfy frame for less than perfect roads. Also far less likely to be nicked (especially with guards and stickers all over it like mine!) .


----------



## zimzum42 (3 Oct 2007)

You did exactly right, buying a wrongster is like buying Zafira and drinking Stella.........


----------



## starseven (4 Oct 2007)

I thought it was a Mini driven by a estate agent or was it recruitment agent in a Beetle.

Oh I'm confused now!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (4 Oct 2007)

Yes you did the right thing. It's much better, for my money, to have something individual and different.


----------



## peejay78 (4 Oct 2007)

a close shave. buying the langster is a bit like denying the holocaust in terms of moral equivalence.


----------



## GrahamG (4 Oct 2007)

All joking aside, it's a very nice 531 frame so given that it cost £4 and I suspect the rest of the bits will still come to a lot less than a langster + new wheels (you need to get the two together!) - it would've been a bit of a waste of money to buy it.

Just don't come to Birmingham and stop next to me at the lights


----------



## turbo tim (5 Oct 2007)

If it's going away for a respray, why not push the boat out, so to speak, and have the dropouts replaced with some track ends. You could even have the back end respaced to 120OLN at the same time. Voilà, a road geometry track bike, just like a Condor Pista, only nicer!


----------



## Number14 (7 Oct 2007)

If it's an old Raleigh then it will already have horizontal dropouts.


----------



## GrahamG (8 Oct 2007)

That's not a bad idea from Tim, if the frame was a better fit for me then I might bother doing that with a respray but it's fudged with a tall stem and seat-pin! I think I'll just pickup a Bob jackson frame whenever this one dies, although I expect that'll be a few years yet.


----------



## Valiant (12 Oct 2007)

You made the right choice  Photos?


----------



## peejay78 (13 Oct 2007)

did someone say "bob jackson"?







(any excuse)


----------



## ghitchen (13 Oct 2007)

Why is it that every time I've managed to convince myself that I don't want a fixie another thread like this comes along to sow the seeds of doubt yet again?


----------



## peejay78 (13 Oct 2007)

look at the lovely steel above, the lugs, the joyousness... you need one.


----------



## spandex (21 Oct 2007)

peejay78 said:


> did someone say "bob jackson"?




now that is one of the best reasons to go single/fix good old BJ.


----------



## peejay78 (22 Oct 2007)

totally agree with you.


----------



## spandex (22 Oct 2007)

and now that is single speed bike porn


----------



## spandex (22 Oct 2007)

and then put this on it and ooooomy allah... 

sorry I had to go i just did somthing


----------



## GrahamG (23 Oct 2007)

Awesome - look forward to seeing it. I'll get some taken of mine so you can see the 'scummy' thing you avoided turning it into


----------



## Cheddar George (5 Nov 2007)

Drum roll .................


----------



## spandex (6 Nov 2007)

that is so so sweet nice bike


----------



## Cheddar George (6 Nov 2007)

Very nice, i have a 1990's Raleigh steel frame mountain bike that i am thinking of trying as a single speed/fixed, probably be a bit clunky but could be fun.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (6 Nov 2007)

Very nice, but what happened to your Isle of Man front wheel reflector ??


----------



## SilverSurfer (13 Nov 2007)

Awesome - I also have a Record Ace fixed - looking well skippy.

I actually paid £20 for the frame so I wuz robbed. Top frame though!

Never seen any until recently and 2 went on eBay (complete bikes) for about £90 and £150!


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (30 Nov 2007)

peejay78 said:


> a close shave. buying the langster is a bit like denying the holocaust in terms of moral equivalence.




Can I have that as my sig?

What would buying a Longster Lonon City Edition be? Committing the Holocaust?


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (30 Nov 2007)

User76 said:


> I'll get the hang of this eventually!!!!!!!!




Sweet.


----------

